# Rare disease, etc.



## tabasco5 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm looking for some kind of rare disease or condition that requires a transplant, etc. Now I'm not looking for myself mind you, but for a character that needs a rare illness. It would be preferable if he were to need a new organ or special body part that involves a waiting list.   Thanks.


----------



## danteinhickville (Nov 20, 2013)

I would google search House episodes that involved transplants or simply rare diseases that require organ transplants.  You should be able to find a variety of rare illnesses.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 20, 2013)

How rare?  Diabetes, Hep C., or here is a list of reasons needed for a heart transplant: http://hearttransplant.com/diseases.html

 cirrhosis *of the liver?*


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Nov 20, 2013)

_Necrotizing fasciitis_


----------



## tabasco5 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow, fascitis is a bit more than I need but that is some serious stuff.


----------



## tabasco5 (Nov 21, 2013)

Having made my way through the beginning of the story I now realize that I need some kind of transfusion.  In my haste to get going with the story I failed to consider that a 60 year old man will not use the same size organs as a 9 year old girl.  For this reason, I will need to go with some kind of blood transfusion I think...


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 21, 2013)

You can still use a disease that uses a liver because they will only take part of it anyway.  You can also do a bone marrow transplant:  http://www.thirdage.com/hc/p/14774/reasons-for-bone-marrow-transplant


----------



## pointystar (Jan 26, 2014)

fenbields5 said:


> Having made my way through the beginning of the story I now realize that I need some kind of transfusion.  In my haste to get going with the story I failed to consider that a 60 year old man will not use the same size organs as a 9 year old girl.  For this reason, I will need to go with some kind of blood transfusion I think...



Just say the man had a serious accident and needs an operation. The operation will likely lose large amounts of blood, and hence a blood transfusion is needed.


----------



## tabasco5 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks, but an accident will not work for the story.


----------



## pointystar (Jan 26, 2014)

fenbields5 said:


> Thanks, but an accident will not work for the story.



Most operations and surgeries have blood transfusions. Sometimes, if the operation is planned, the person himself takes out blood in advanced in order to cover for the blood during the surgery. So it doesn't explicitly need to be an accident.


----------

